# Canada Day gig pics.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

What a week! Our drummer announced last Thursday that he can't do our gig tomorrow in Windsor. We practiced all morning with a sub drummer, then went to our Canada Day gig with our current drummer.

Doing outdoor sound is rough, but we sounded good. My 6 year old danced the entire time in front of the stage. Pretty good gig. 1 down, 3 more to go this week! 

My girls and their cousin at a pancake breakfast...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone else got some July 1st gig pics?


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey James on bass

Looks like fun was had by all....
and thats a tidy set up for all you guys to fit on the wagon...

thanks for sharing
Auger


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi James, looks like you were having as much fun as we were. Except we played in the afternoon facing the sun.... whew.. nice day.

Heres a couple pics of me and a few buddies doing a set of blues and classic rock. We were the openers of the day. With this combo we play once a year and practise the day before but it always turns out good. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


Later in the afternoon with combo number two, this is a recent venture.








[/IMG]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PaulS - Are you plugged into that Ampeg???


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, thru a wireless. Has been working well for me for years.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics James and Paul!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Great shots. The girls are cute.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, looks like loads of fun for all.
cheers
gerry


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

+1

I've got an old Ampeg also. It's a great amp.


----------

